# Railroad Light



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2016)

One of my customers has this in his BBQ place. I thought it was pretty neat and I know some of you guys enjoy railroad stuff. I have one question. There are four collected lenses. Red,yellow,green and blue. What's the blue light for ?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 7, 2016)

One of my customers has this in his BBQ place. I thought it was pretty neat and I know some of you guys enjoy railroad stuff. I have one question. There are four collected lenses. Red,yellow,green and blue. What's the blue light for ?


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 7, 2016)

I see those lanterns at estate sales, and have wondered that myself. This website has the answer! http://www.jeffpolston.com/lantern.htm 
"The blue lantern was used for marking equipment      that wasn't to be moved. It was hung on the various equipment, such as boxcars      or locomotives, that were being worked on."


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 8, 2016)

Very cool!  I have one of those same lights, though not the stand it sets on.  Nonetheless, I believe true blue means that the track or equipment is being worked on.


----------

